# Powerhead Position?



## ncith (Apr 20, 2003)

hey all my p's sit at the bottom of tank breathing hard (Not through there gills, but that thing they do with there mouths) and when I put the 802 at the very top of my tank so the water on the survace would be pouring over the sides if not for the hoods the p's seem to like it. Is this because when the powerhead is at the surface they get more O2 at the bottom?? Or what does it do by putting the powerhead here, or should I put it somwhere else???????


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

i place all my powerheads at the right bottom side of the tank so when there swimming in it there at the front were you can look at them and when there tired they can go to the back of the tank.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i have mine halfway through the tank and my p's love there daily riding the bubbles


----------



## MarcusK408 (May 18, 2003)

I put mine about 5 inches below the water line on the left side and let it shoot across the length of the tank. I'd like to put it lower but then the venturi valve would get submerged and then there wouldn't be any bubbles.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

i place all my powerheads where they travel most. i have all my rocks and plants along the back, so they use the front of the tank to swim about. i put it on the left side at the bottom facing the right side. this way they can swim towards it for resistance (they like the excersize) and then turn around to get launched to the other side and come back again.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Placing your powerhead closer to the top does help generate more oxygen combo in the tank. Powerheads are usually best used for filteration, but can also be efficient to help water/surfaCE DISRUPTION AND EXCERCISE FOR YOUR pS


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

i have a airtube attached to it if i think there not enuff oxygen, but rarely do


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

I keep my powerhead at the top front lefthand side.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I have mine in the left-hand side, near the front wall, and about halfway to the top...


----------



## Glowin_Navi (Apr 21, 2003)

i got mine right down at the botton, just high enough that it isnt sucking in gravel. They like the current, and they like being lower down in the tank, so just makes sense to have it there. The tube with oxygen helps with the oxygen, so everything works out


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i have mine at the back of the tank just under the water line about 3'' for aeration and my p's like to swim along the back into it but if i move it forward the wont 
dixon


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

mine is at the top right hand side at the back. 2'' below water level with it pointing up making the surface ripple. the p's will ride the current at the other end facing the opposite way. it must bounce off the glass and come down to the bottom. every so often i will aim it down to treat them.


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

do you guys use a filter on your powerheads. I bought one when i was cycling the tank cause the feeder fish would get sucked in and die lol they got all fucked up in there.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Sorry if I didnt mention the position on my previous post. But as of now I dont have a powerhead in my 125.. only filteration is from my FilStar XP3. And yes waters crystal clear (thePACK has seen). BUt I used to have my 802 on the left side pointing towards the right. That way, I have current and at the same time have dead spots at the end for my Ps to relax


----------



## Ovaltinesof9 (Jul 30, 2003)

i just bought a 402 for my 55g and have it at the top. i would like to put it more by the surface for my piranha's to excersize and have fun with it and it came with a suction cup for it too, but if i put it down there i don't want my piranha's chewing on the wire if you know what i mean. any suggestions. help me out here.thanks


----------



## Samuel (Jul 18, 2003)

FuZZy said:


> do you guys use a filter on your powerheads. I bought one when i was cycling the tank cause the feeder fish would get sucked in and die lol they got all fucked up in there.


 You don't really need a filter. Attaching a filter to the powerhead decreases the thruput quite a bit.

I attached an extension tube of the AC300 to my AC802 powerhead. It fits really well and it will prevent sucking up even the smallest fish whilte keeping the thruput almost intact.


----------

